# Carbon matrix thoughts on 3D



## pikemaster (Jun 21, 2010)

Hey guys, im looking for a new bow that i can hunt with and shoot 3D. I really like my Contender Elite but i just want a lil more speed for outdoors especially as my 238 fps. Just aint cuttin it. hahahaha. Anyways, im pretty serious into 3D and was wondering how people like it as a competitive 3D bow. 
My draw length is 25.5 inches btw. 
Brandon


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

The CM is a really nice bow for sure. It's been said a million times but...my advice is try to shoot as many bows as you can and pick the one that fits you.


----------



## cody12 (Dec 7, 2004)

hunting 3-d speed at 25.5 my vote is on the APA KING COBRA


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

Check out that Mamba 7.5 for sale in the Canadian classifieds its a great overall bow. Hunting or 3D.


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Another option would be a used alpha burner, they're going for a good price in the classifieds. They are draw-length specific and will reach their rated IBO. At 5 gpp and at your draw length you should be in the neighborhood of 290-295. I had one @ 28" and it consistently hit 318 with a loaded string.


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

Hoyt Alphaburner or Vector Turbo, PSE Dream Season Evo or Supra ME (which seems consistently faster than advertised), Bowtech Insanity CPX/CPXL, Elite (almost any), Strothers SR-71 or Wrath would be my suggestions for speed... No offense to the APAs (a fine Canadian company, but I've watched good shooters struggle with tuning/shootability for too long) but I couldn't recommend them as I haven't seen their new cams recently.

Not sure where you are located, however several of those are available for demo at the Bow Shop in Waterloo Ontario... 

The Alphaburner you'd have to find on your own tho... those drawlength specific spiral cams are tough to come by in most shops, it's usually a custom order. Buying a used bow can be troublesome as depending on how much you have to adjust it you may need Strings/Limbs as well... ensure you check the Hoyt site for tuning chart info *before* you buy. Learning afterwards that you need to get a hold of new limbs and cams and strings can turn a "good deal" into a bad one. 

If you're after a speedy Hoyt, the Vector Turbo is a better choice than the Alphaburner if you've got the $$ for it... adjustable, longer ATA, less riser reflex, not Spiral cams... If I didn't already own a burner I would have chosen the Turbo... 

Cheers...


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh... or PSE's new Dominator 3D when it gets released if you can wait... :wink:


----------



## little buddy (Dec 20, 2004)

what kind of speed are you looking for? I to have a 25.5" dl and get 264 fps with a 379 grain arrow at 71.5 lbs. This is with last years Alphelite. A CM would be about 7 fps faster yet. Thats plenty fast.


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

PSE Bowmadness XL great bow and IBO's @340fps.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

who the heck shoots 71.5 pounds at 25 inch ????is this correct... Not to many in canada I think ????


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

THere are a few. A couple of our top shooters in Ontario are draw length deficiant and they do quite well....


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

little buddy said:


> what kind of speed are you looking for? I to have a 25.5" dl and get 264 fps with a 379 grain arrow at 71.5 lbs. This is with last years Alphelite. A CM would be about 7 fps faster yet. Thats plenty fast.


Not for 3d.


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

PSE's as mentioned, the alphaburner is a great used value as mentioned, the bowtechs as mentioned, a used Z7 not mentioned yet.... go to a few 3D shoots and see what the hunting crowd brings. Try as many as you can. I'm pretty blown away by every PSE I see lately. Vendetta's and supras are tops for value and speed from what i've noticed. I've noticed that lack of shootability from the APA's as mentioned before. Try them all. I've whacked a couple dozen deer with the Mathews Conquest series and they work fine for target/hunting work but maybe not at 25.5". I'd be all over a supra if I was a shorter draw guy...


----------



## Tom Wood (Apr 1, 2012)

We could all give our opinions on the forum but it won't pick the best bow for your needs. Why not hit a pro-shop and try them for yourself to see what all this fuss is about? :wink:


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Tom Wood said:


> We could all give our opinions on the forum but it won't pick the best bow for your needs. Why not hit a pro-shop and try them for yourself to see what all this fuss is about? :wink:


Agreed! 
Second for The Bow Shop. Largest selection and try before you buy.
Bow tech, Elite, PSE, HOYT, Mathews.
All great brands.All great bows.
Get there when you can.

Shawn


----------

